# Dream Isle is CLOSED! [Another MASSIVE ITEM GIVEAWAY! + Shopping]



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
I also need some gold nuggets to make some golden items for Lyssarin's pirate treasure room! As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
You can also donate an umbrella, I'm trying to collect them all. Here's the last few I need! <3





						Umbrellas I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Umbrellas I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 4 items




					villagerdb.com
				



Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

I will be adding things to my wishlist today, so I may not see your message right away! Please allow time for response!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but *catch any bugs/fish you like!
- *Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.

Things to do on Dream Isle:*
- You are free to shop and explore as you like! *I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!*
- Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
- My native fruit is *peaches*, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
- I am giving away free DIYs and a bunch of free things I crafted! Please take some stuff!
- Check out my house if you like, feel free to explore the island!
- *Turnips are selling for: 52 bells.

Abel Sister's:*
Collarless Shirt, Emblem Blazer, Pullover Jacket, Sweater On Shirt, Tweed Jacket
Dance Warm-up Pants, Explorer Shorts, Tennis Skirt
Baby-chick Costume, Hot-dog Costume, Renaissance Dress
Eggshell, Glengarry, Mesh Cap, Outdoor Hat
Beak, Funny Glasses, Square Glasses
Bobby Socks, Everyday Tights, Vivid Leggings, Vivid Tights
Sporty Sandals, Trekking Shoes, Water Shoes

*Nook's:*
Film Projector, Game Board
Busted Umbrella, Ghost Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Orange and White Wrapping Paper
Basic Wall, Red-brick Wall, White Botanical-tile Wall, Aqua Tile Wall
Gray-striped Wall, Pink Blossoming Wall, Red Delicate-blooms Wall, Black Crown Wall
Green Rubber Flooring, Black-brick Flooring, Green-paint Flooring, Arched-brick Flooring
Light Herringbone Flooring, Green Honeycomb Tile, Simple White Flooring, Artsy Parquet Flooring

*Crafting:*
I will be offering my services to crafting items I have in my DIYs. Please note, I am not going to provide the materials for these projects!
If you would like me to craft something for you, it is free, but you must bring the materials!
I will require you to send me a PM with the list of items you wanted crafted and your IGN and island name so I can keep track of what you need when you have over the materials.
Here is a list of my DIYs and the needed materials in the spoiler! (Beware this is a long list! 200+!)


Spoiler: DIY List



Ocarina - 5 clay
Pan Flute - 7 Young Spring Bamboo
Campfire - 3 Tree branches
Bonfire - Campfire, 10 wood
Tiki Torch - 5 tree branches, 5 wood
Clothesline - 10 tree branches
Scarecrow - 3 tree branches, 5 weeds
Tree Branch Wreath - 10 branches
Simple DIY Workbench - 5 hardwood - 1 iron
Mini DIY Workbench - 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood, 2 iron
DIY Workbench - 5 wood, 5 hardwood, 5 softwood, 3 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Wooden Stool - 4 wood
Wooden Chair - 6 wood
Wooden Mini Table - 6 wood
Wooden End Table - 8 wood
Wooden Wardrobe - 12 wood
Wooden Chest - 16 wood
Wooden Simple Bed - 18 wood
Wooden Waste Bin - 4 wood
Log Stool - 4 hardwood
Log Bench - 5 hardwood
Wild Log Bench - 8 hardwood
Log Round Table - 15 hardwood
Log Garden Lounge - 12 hardwood
Log Decorative Shelves - 2 log bench, 3 hardwood
Log Stakes - 3 wood
Wooden Block Toy - 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stool - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood
Wooden Block Chair - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Bench - Wooden block toy, 4 softwood
Wooden Block Table - Wooden block toy, 8 softwood
Wooden Block Chest - Wooden block toy, 12 softwood
Wooden Block Bed - Wooden block toy, 17 softwood
Wooden Block Bookshelf - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stereo, Wooden block toy, 5 softwood, 2 iron
Wooden Block Wall Clock - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood, 1 iron
Plain Sink - 6 wood, 4 clay, 1 iron
Plain Wooden Shop Sign - 6 wood
Natural Garden Chair - 6 hardwood, 4 iron
Natural Square table - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Natural Garden Table - 9 hardwood, 3 iron
Rocking Chair - 3 wood, 5 softwood
Swinging Bench - 5 wood, 7 softwood
Grass Standee - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Hedge Standee - 2 wood, 3 softwood
Mountain Standee - 4 wood, 5 softwood
Tree Standee - 5 wood, 8 softwood
Tea Table - 12 hardwood
Trophy Case - 24 hardwood, 3 gold, 6 iron
Rocking Horse - 5 softwood
Birdcage - 8 wood
Acoustic Guitar - 8 softwood, 3 iron
Doghouse - 10 wood, 7 hardwood
Garden Wagon - 3 white hyacinths, 3 red cosmos, 3 yellow roses, 8 wood, 2 iron
Stall - 12 wood
Destinations Signpost - 4 hardwood, 8 softwood
Sleigh - 8 wood
Ringtoss - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Wooden Fish - 3 wood
Old Fashioned Washtub - 3 softwood
Cutting Board - 2 hardwood, 1 iron
Firewood - 8 wood
Wooden Toolbox - 4 softwood, 2 iron
Key Holder - 3 wood, 1 iron
Boomerang - 3 hardwood
Bone Doorplate - 3 softwood
Paw-Print Doorplate - 3 wood
Timber Doorplate - 2 wood, 1 pink rose
Wild-Wood Wall - 15 wood
Brown Herringbone Wall - 15 softwood
Corral Fence - 6 wood
Vertical-Board Fence - 8 wood
Country Fence - 6 hardwood
Spiky Fence - 8 hardwood
Barbed Wire Fence - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Simple Wooden Fence - 6 softwood
Lattice Fence - 8 softwood
Imperial Fence - 6 wood, 4 softwood
Recycled Can Thumb Piano - 1 can, 1 wood, 1 iron
Tire Toy - 1 tire
Tire Stack - 3 tires
Trash Bags - 1 can, 1 boot, 1 tire
Garbage Heap Wall - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Garbage Heap Flooring - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Recycled Boots - 2 boots
Modeling Clay - 2 clay
Classic Pitcher - 4 clay
Raccoon Figurine - 6 clay
Brick Oven - 8 clay, 2 iron, 6 wood
Brick Well - 8 clay, 5 wood, 1 flimsy shovel
Silo - 12 iron, 6 hardwood, 12 clay, 12 stone
Brick Fence - 6 clay
Stone Stool - 3 stone
Stone Table - 8 stone
Drinking Fountain - 8 stone, 2 iron
Fountain - 1 drinking fountain, 20 stone, 8 iron
Mossy Garden Rock - 15 stone, 15 weeds
Tall Garden Rock - 60 stone
Stone Arch - 90 stone
Sauna heater - 6 stones, 3 iron, 3 wood
Simple Well - 15 stones, 1 flimsy shovel
Outdoor Bath - 20 stones, 1 shovel
Wave Breaker - 10 stone, 10 clay
Western Style Stone - 30 stones
Stone Tablet - 12 stones
Pond Stone - 10 stones
Cherry Blossom Pond Stone - 10 stones, 3 cherry blossom petals
Basement Flooring - 10 stones
Iron and Stone Fence - 6 stones, 3 iron
Zen Fence - 3 iron, 3 clay, 3 stones
Iron Garden Chair - 3 iron
Iron Closet - 12 iron
Iron Shelf - 14 iron
Iron Hanger Stand - 3 iron
Frying Pan - 2 iron
Gong - 6 iron, 5 wood
Water Pump - 2 iron, 6 clay
Jail Bars - 5 iron
Kettle Bathtub - 8 iron, 2 wood, 1 campfire
Manhole Cover - 3 iron
Iron Wall Lamp - 4 iron, 2 clay
Iron Doorplate - 2 iron
Crest Doorplate - 4 iron
Iron Armor - 8 iron
Armor Shoes - 4 iron
Rope Fence - 4 iron
Iron Fence - 6 iron
Ironwood Chair - 3 wood, 2 iron
Ironwood Dresser - 7 wood, 4 iron
Ironwood Bed - 20 wood, 10 iron
Ironwood Cupboard - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 ironwood dresser
Ironwood Kitchenette - 4 wood, 3 iron, 1 ironwood dresser, 1 cutting board
Ironwood DIY Workbench - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Garden Bench - 12 wood, 4 iron
Golden Dishes - 1 gold
Golden Candlestick - 2 gold
Golden Casket - 8 gold
Golden Toilet - 6 gold
Golden Gears - 1 gold, 3 iron
Golden Wall - 4 gold
Golden Flooring - 4 gold
Gold Armor - 8 gold
Golden Wand - 2 gold, 3 stars
Hay Bed - 20 weeds
Succulent Plant - 10 weeds, 1 can
Terrarium - 12 weeds, 2 iron
Floral Swag - 10 weeds
Potted Ivy - 5 weeds, 5 clay
Hanging Terrarium - 12 weeds, 4 iron
Jungle Flooring - 10 weeds, 10 clay
Backyard Lawn - 30 weeds
Leaf - 5 weeds
Leaf Umbrella - 15 weeds
Bamboo Hat - 10 weeds
Traditional Straw Coat - 8 weeds
Green Grass Skirt - 7 weeds
Knitted Grass Backpack - 20 weeds
Straw Fence - 10 weeds, 3 woods
Orange End Table - 10 oranges, 4 wood
Orange Wall Mounted Clock - 10 oranges, 2 wood
Orange Rug - 6 oranges
Cherry Lamp - 10 cherries, 2 clay
Cherry Wall - 20 cherries
Cherry Umbrella - 7 cherries
Cherry Hat - 5 cherries
Peach Chair - 10 peaches, 5 wood
Peach Surprise Box - 10 peaches, 4 softwood
Peach Umbrella - 7 peaches
Peach Dress - 8 peaches
Pear Bed - 10 pears, 6 softwood
Pear Rug - 6 pears
Pear Hat - 5 pears
Pear Dress - 8 pears
Apple Rug - 6 apples
Coconut Juice - 1 coconut
Palm Tree Lamp - 4 coconuts, 4 wood, 4 clay
Beekeeper's Hive - 3 wasp nests, 5 wood
Honeycomb Wall - 6 wasp nests
Honeycomb Flooring - 5 wasp nests
Tiny Library - 3 books, 5 wood
Wooden Bookshelf - 5 books, 10 wood
Magazine Rack - 2 magazines, 4 wood
Stacked Magazines - 6 magazines
Manga-Library Wall - 10 magazines
Scattered papers - 1 document stack
Giant Teddy Bear - 1 papa bear, 1 mama bear, 1 baby bear
Street Piano - 1 upright piano, 1 painting set
Astronaut Suit - 5 stars, 5 iron
Space Shuttle - 5 stars, 10 iron
Flying Saucer - 15 stars, 10 iron
Robot Hero - 1 rocket, 1 gold armor, 30 rusted parts, 90 iron, 10 gold
Sci-Fi Wall - 5 stars, 1 large star
Lunar Surface - 5 stars, 1 large star
Star Wand - 1 large star, 3 stars
Aries Rocking Chair - 3 stars, 2 aries stars, 1 gold, 5 stones
Bamboo Stool - 5 bamboo
Bamboo Candleholder - 3 bamboo, 2 clay
Bamboo Sphere - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Shelf - 15 bamboo
Bamboo Lunch Box - 4 bamboo
Hearth - 2 bamboo, 5 iron, 4 clay, 5 hardwood
Bamboo Floor Lamp - 8 bamboo
Bamboo Speaker - 3 bamboo, 1 iron
Bamboo Wall - 15 bamboo
Dark Bamboo Rug - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Lattice Fence - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Doll - 6 bamboo
Green Leaf Pile - 1 young spring bamboo, 10 weeds
Bamboo Noodle Slide - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 wood
Steamer Basket Set - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Shoot Lamp - 4 young spring bamboo, 5 bamboo shoots, 4 clay
Bamboo Grove Wall - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 bamboo shoots
Light Bamboo Rug - 6 young spring bamboo
Basket Pack - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Wand - 6 young spring bamboo, 3 stars
Outdoor Picnic Set - 10 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Clock - 5 cherry blossom petals, 1 iron
Cherry Blossom Trees Wall - 10 cherry blossom petals, 5 hardwood
Cherry Blossom Umbrella - 7 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Pochette - 6 cherry blossom petals
Shell Fountain - 5 giant clams, 3 stones
Shell Table - 7 sand dollars, 3 clay
Shell Bed - 5 giant clams, 3 clay, 4 stones
Shell Partition - 4 venus combs, 4 conches
Shell Lamp - 2 giant clams, 3 clay
Shell Speaker - 3 conches, 2 iron
Sandy Beach Flooring - 1 sea snail, 1 venus comb, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie
Windflower Fan - 3 red windflowers, 2 iron
Mum Cushion - 1 yellow mum, 10 weeds
Cosmos Shower - 5 pink cosmos, 3 iron
Rose Bed - 10 red roses, 5 wood
Pansy Table - 5 yellow pansies, 3 hardwood
Hyacinth Lamp - purple hyacinths, 3 clay
Flower Stand - 1 red rose, 2 pink roses, 2 orange roses, 2 white lilies, 1 yellow lily, 4 purple windflowers
Windflower wreath - 3 red windflowers, 3 white windflowers, 3 orange windflowers
Blue Rose Crown - 6 blue roses
Cute Lily Crown - 2 pink lilies, 2 orange lilies, 2 white lilies
Mums Wand - 1 yellow mum, 3 stars
Tulip Wand - 1 red tulip, 3 stars
Hyacinth Wand - 1 pink hyacinth, 3 stars



I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.

*DODO Code: 9CB74*


----------



## Hawt Daddi (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m there and tipping ; )


----------



## Fisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Cool I’d like to come by! I can bring a gold nugget.


----------



## doofcake (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd like to come by~


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Cool I’d like to come by! I can bring a gold nugget.





doofcake said:


> i'd like to come by~


All are welcome~ ^w^


----------



## Hawt Daddi (Apr 18, 2020)

This place is awesome.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Hawt Daddi said:


> This place is awesome.


Thank you!  It's still under construction, but there are places I am really proud of. haha


----------



## Hawt Daddi (Apr 18, 2020)

Hawt Daddi said:


> This place is awesome.


tip left. Just gonna check nook and other shop out


----------



## danib (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm going and tipping! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

Aww I'm gonna grab some nuggies and head over!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

danib said:


> I'm going and tipping! Thanks for doing this!


You're welcome! 


Hawt Daddi said:


> tip left. Just gonna check nook and other shop out


Take your time~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



LemonadeQT said:


> Aww I'm gonna grab some nuggies and head over!


Look forward to seeing you~


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 18, 2020)

I hope everything's okay, I was just about to get Keatons DIY


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

New Dodo code! *1K7D1*


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 18, 2020)

Heading over, bringing a vinyl umbrella.
EDIT: Also dropped off a couple DIY's to add to your giveaway.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 18, 2020)

Coming over,


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi! I have a wardrobe and vanity for ya- i'll be heading over now!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 18, 2020)

ill come over!!!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Aneesh1729 said:


> Coming over,





MadJimJaspers said:


> ill come over!!!


Look forward to seeing you! 


Tobyjgv said:


> Hi! I have a wardrobe and vanity for ya- i'll be heading over now!


Aww, thank you! ^w^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



purple_vixen said:


> Thank you so much!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 18, 2020)

Does the tipping Area have space to accommodate whole trees


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll be coming over soon-- thank you for doing this!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Aneesh1729 said:


> Does the tipping Area have space to accommodate whole trees


It does, however if you are donating whole trees, I would say just do it to the right of the tipping area, there is more space. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



spiritslive99 said:


> I'll be coming over soon-- thank you for doing this!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 18, 2020)

How many people are there right now


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Aneesh1729 said:


> How many people are there right now


Looks like I am full right now. I will let you know when I have a spot.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m coming once the place isn’t full


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah, would love to know when you have a spot!


----------



## beebs (Apr 18, 2020)

Love to visit!


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 18, 2020)

Coming with Purple Chic Umbrella


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

I have 1 open spots right now!


----------



## Brumbo (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks again, have a nice day.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 18, 2020)

Still waiting to visit! Is it still pretty full?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 18, 2020)

Coming now if the 1 spot isn’t taken


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Brumbo said:


> Thanks again, have a nice day.


You're welcome!


MadJimJaspers said:


> Still waiting to visit! Is it still pretty full?





Aneesh1729 said:


> Coming now if the 1 spot isn’t taken


Yep, still pretty full. Sorry guys! I will post again when more spots open up.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

I have 3 free spots currently.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

New Dodo code!

*9CB74*


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> May I come?


Of course!


----------



## brangein (Apr 18, 2020)

Love to come when you have space thanks!


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 18, 2020)

I just left, thank you so much for hosting!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

brangein said:


> Love to come when you have space thanks!


I am pretty sure I have space now. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



spiritslive99 said:


> I just left, thank you so much for hosting!


You're very welcome! ^w^


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 18, 2020)

Is he still crafting? The connection died and I lost the DIY. 

I think you still received the the purple chic umbrella though?


----------



## fashions (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come and do some shopping! ^^


----------



## Helophora (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d like to come if there’s space. I can bring kitchen stuff!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

fashions said:


> Hi I'd love to come and do some shopping! ^^





Helophora said:


> I’d like to come if there’s space. I can bring kitchen stuff!


I should have space, yes! ^w^
Come on by~


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 18, 2020)

This is so cool of you to do! I'd love to come and bring you a gift as well.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 18, 2020)

if this is still open I’d love to come by! I have some gold nuggets c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

carackobama said:


> if this is still open I’d love to come by! I have some gold nuggets c:


Yes! I am still open! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



starlightsong said:


> This is so cool of you to do! I'd love to come and bring you a gift as well.


You're very welcome! ^w^
I love hosting giveaways! haha. 
I look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 18, 2020)

Is it possible for me to visit? :3


----------



## Saphi (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks! I'm coming!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Kanjiidesu said:


> Is it possible for me to visit? :3


Of course!  Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Meew (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Meew said:


> I would love to visit!


Come along~


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 18, 2020)

Hiya can I visit?
also, whats the dodo code?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

jakeulous said:


> Hiya can I visit?
> also, whats the dodo code?



*9CB74*


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 18, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> *9CB74*


ayt ill be hopping in in a few

I can let you catalog some Imperial stuff and some of my kitchen furnitures


----------



## Andyko (Apr 18, 2020)

Do u still have Aries Rocking Chair DIY Recipe?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 18, 2020)

Andyko said:


> Do u still have Aries Rocking Chair DIY Recipe?


I'll PM you.


----------

